# Canadian Maya 300



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://mississauga.com/article/28735

Another useless NEV, yet this car is powered by what is likely the most advanced LiPo battery that is actually in production right now.

400 WH/KG when the sky energy cells are barely more than 1/4 of that. This is the battery that can give us the 1000 mile EV.

What a waste......


Related story:

http://www.businessinsider.com/exxon-assisted-electric-car-comes-out-next-week-2009-6


----------

